# Green Swordtail Female Become male



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys is it possible for a green swordtail female to become a male?i know it sound crazy but I notice my female looks like it has a angle fin now and the tail looks like it is starting to become a swordtail on it.this morning is the first time I have seen it.i look at them close every morning and I perty sure nit was not there last night.let me know is that possible?or am I going crazy.if it is possible how will that effect the breeding of the swordtail.thanks guys


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The debate of livebearers changing sex still lives!My opinion on swordtails is that often males will "hide"(due to hormones in water from alpha males) their true sex for sometimes over a year.I refer to these males as "late bloomers" and it to very common.Emmeraldking(endler breeder among others) says he has seen a female give birth and then change sex to male.Many salt water fish(clowns)are known to change sex when (always female to male) there is a lack of males.Nature ensures all species survive(naturally) so phenom or just standard practice is up to opinion.Rainbows(my Iranian reds) I'd swear changed female to male and back(over a year).So did your sword change or finally develope.Some of mine(over 400)don't show male features for well over 6 months(some say could take over 1 year).All fry are born female many say.It certainly takes time for the male to develope as no fish is born noticeably male.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You can't fake a gonopodium though. I did have one Neon Swordtail that I overlooked for nearly a year because he was just as fat as my females half the time and he didn't start growing his sword until late. I look at my fish nearly everyday I was home and I know it was just me missing it. Now his sword is extremely long and he is the dominant male. Male Swordtails are very nasty toward each other and I have had younger, weaker ones get bullied to death.

I have heard of switching sex for livebearers, but can't recall reading any scientific evidence it has occurred.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

my green swordtail last week was very fat.i was going to put her in a breeding cage before going to bed and next morning she was not fat any more so I thought she had her frys during the night.i look at her and all the fish every morning when I feed them and I shure she was not like that yesterday.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have seen sex changes female to male in dwarf cichlids. I had a female that did that even after laying eggs.

Sw Clowns it is my understanding are all born females and when they get sexually mature to mate one will turn into a male but not sure if that is true or not.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

that is really something.if that is true the green swordtail would be male and breed my female or how would that work?thanks all.welcome all replys.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it's a male he will need a female.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit so if it started out female and now is becoming a male then it will need a female now to breed?i never heard of one changes from female to male.thats blows my mind.


----------

